# [SOLVED] Building new comp



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I need a gaming comp for about $1000 monitor included.
Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
$1100

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
EVGA or Graphics card;
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 for CPU

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Probably not too bad


Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Mostly gaming, fairly new


Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
N/A

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Maybe, may jack the CPU to 3.0 GHz

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
360Gigs; Games, pics, docs, etc.

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
I guess not, if this is for the parallel printers, i dont. i use a USB printer


Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
XP unless Vista is better for gaming
Ive seen XP media center, i dont know about this though

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
I need a case; big as I need

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
Basic mouse, fairly good keyboard

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
No

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
19-20 inches, widescreen
i have seen some good deals on Newegg but idk


Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
I like Newegg but i guess it doesnt matter

Location: What country do you live in? 
USA


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

Have a look at this

*ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $140
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225


*Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $194
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029


*Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $70 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


*EVGA 512-P3-N802-A3 GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $300*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130306


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $47 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $85
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140


*ViewSonic VA2026W Black-Silver 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen Super high resolution LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 2000:1 DCR - Retail $ 185 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116091


*Logitech LX310 Black 103 Normal Keys 12 Function Keys USB Cordless Standard Desktop Laser Mouse Included - OEM $50
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126032


*OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail $99 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002



* Total $1169*


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

I still need to drop it at least 100 bucks..
i dont care about a good gfx card atm, ill upgrade later


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Drop the card for something very cheap that will do me for 2-3 months, but will still play a few games.

i have a 5200Fx pci in the old Dell atm and it will play COD2 good.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

Have a look at the 8600GTS then

EVGA 256-P2-N765-AR GeForce 8600GTS Superclocked 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card $149 ( after rebate )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130086


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Oh you didnt include an OS also


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Thanks but still looking for a really low end card($50) to hold me


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2B 1 Pack - OEM $90

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116056

0r

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM $105

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202

The gaming boys here tell me vista is ok for gaming and is also needed for DX10


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

you can also drop down to the 8600Gt if you are not too concerned about video grunt

EVGA 256-P2-N751-TR GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $90 ( after rebate )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085

You have the option of going to a 250G also

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $65

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148261


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

So go with Vista? also do you know of any guides that tell you how to put it together once it comes?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

Well from what i have been told vista should be ok.

As for guides not real sure there but your motherboard manual will give you lots of help and it is available for download from the asus site so you can read up before you get the board.
You can feel free to ask for help here also and i'm sure we can point in the right direction and answer any questions you have or get you out of any pickles


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Alright, thanks, so go with vista?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

I would give it a go yes,

I am not a big gamer but I have had no problems with the couple of games i play but if you like you could just throw a post down in the gaming section and see what the boys there can offer in the way of opinions. I am sure they will be more than happy to give there opinion


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Thanks very much for your help i will do that.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

no problems at all, glad to help.
Do not hesitate to ask any questions about building, it is quite easy


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

*Heres a checklist of what i have: *

CPU-Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz($194)
CPU fan-
motherboard-ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel($140)
RAM-CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 ($47)
computer case-Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower($70) 
Case Fan-
hard drive-Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA ($85)
CD drive-*Need a good DVD DRIVE*
Power supply-OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply($99)
operating system-Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium ($105)
Audio cable for CD drive- *Whats this*
sound card-_None Needed_
floppy drive-Undecided
zip drive-*Whats this?*
monitor-ViewSonic VA2026W Black-Silver 20" 5ms DVI ($185)
video card-Undecided
network card/modem-*is this needed?*
keyboard-Undecided
mouse-Undecided


*TOTAL: $925 *
*Items needed:

CHEAP Video card
DVD drive 
CHEAP MOUSE AND KEYBOARD
*


----------
ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131225


Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $194
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115029


Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $70 ( after rebate )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021


CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $47 ( after rebate )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145034


Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148140


ViewSonic VA2026W Black-Silver 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen Super high resolution LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 2000:1 DCR - Retail $ 185 ( after rebate )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824116091


OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail $99 ( after rebate )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341002


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Does that look good so far?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

looking good so far

the cable you mentioned is one that plugs into the back of your CD/DVD and into your motherboard for audio. this cable is in addition to the power and data cable and from what I remember of it just carries audio signals.
If you do not know what a zip drive is then you will not need one. I don't think they really kicked off.
You will not need a network card as you will have either 1 or 2 ethernet ports on your board.

As for a DVD burner, Pioneer have always been good to me

*Pioneer Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 10X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 40X CD-R 32X CD-RW 40X CD-ROM 2MB Cache IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM $32 *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129018


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

wont i need a SATA CDrom?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

By the way, some of your prices dont match NewEggs prices


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

You have 1 IDE slot for a ide CD/DVD so it is best to use that and leave SATA ports for hard drives

Prices don't match, really ?
I take the price from the page after i click on the item, I did notice that the main page was sometime a little cheaper but the actual item page was some times different.
Which items was it ?

Edit, I just noticed the antec 900 case is not on special now

Also the Ram I listed has gone up in price, have a look at this instead if the increase is too much

*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $38 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145175

Same deal with the monitor I listed has gone up n price, have a look at this one

* ViewSonic Optiquest Series Q20WB Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 1000:1 - Retail $185 after rebate *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116075

The Armor is also a nice case but is a full tower and at $90 ( after rebate )

* Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

or this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133172

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133046

It is hard to pick cases for people as everyones tastes are different, just one tip tho, you can really tell the difference between a good case and a cheap one. the more expensive cases usually come with fans as well and the cheaper cases usually come with a really crappy power supply that is good for a door stop. The sturdiness of the two is really noticeable also. Have a look around and see what you think, if unsure post a link and we can tell you what we think quality wise :wave:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Ahh ok, thanks.

Will the IDE cable be long enough? and what will the cable come with?


I guess ill just have to look for deals at the actual time I buy the stuff


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

You will get an IDE cable with your motherboard and yes they are usually long enough, I have an Armor full tower and my IDE cable is long enough


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*



Jtsou said:


> *Heres a checklist of what i have: *
> 
> CPU-Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz($194)
> CPU fan-
> ...


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

You CPU is now at $189.99


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

*Logitech 967561-0403 Black 102 Normal Keys 12 Function Keys USB + PS/2 Cordless Standard Desktop EX110 Mouse Included - Retail*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126174

see what you think of that


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

So it still comes in at $925 after the price increases ???


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Nice price on that keyboard and mouse 

i will figure up price now.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Total comes up to about $1035 with the specs under the checklist


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

Thats not too bad if it can still fit your budget


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Anything else needed?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

A screwdriver ;D looks good


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Lol thanks


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Here i created a wishlist at Newegg.

https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=9367967


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

I was looking at the

Also, is this case good?

Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail ($90 after rebate)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

But the rebate went out today (Dec 5).

Also, on the Newegg checkout thing, is the grand total with the mail in rebates considered?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

bump thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

i dont think that they are included (i can't see it wants a log in)


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

ok thanks thats a good price then


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

oh wait hedid include them i beleave (i thought you ment during checkout they don't there)


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model LH-20A1L-05 - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827106073 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy $32.99 

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811129021 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy -$20.00 Instant
$139.99 
$119.99 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148140 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 $84.99 

Acer AL1916WAbd Black 19" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
Item #: N82E16824009091 
Return Policy: [LCD] Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.991 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $39.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.992 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $49.993 Year Service Net 1 Peripheral Extended Plan -- $59.99 -$20.00 Instant
$189.99 
$169.99 

MSI NX8500GT-TD256E GeForce 8500GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814127285 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 $10.00 Mail-in Rebate $68.99 

OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817341002 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 -$15.00 Instant

$35.00 Mail-in Rebate $149.99 
$134.99 

Microsoft CA9-00001 Black PS/2 Standard Basic Keyboard and Mouse Mouse Included - OEM 
Item #: N82E16823109132 
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy $16.99 

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 675 (PC2 5400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-5400c4 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820145015 
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $14.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $19.99 -$10.00 Instant
$59.99 
$49.99 

ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813131225 
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 $139.99 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115029 
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy 
Select An Optional Extended Warranty Plan 1 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $29.992 Year Service Net Replacement Plan -- $39.99 $189.99 

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM 
Item #: N82E16832116202 

Subtotal: $1,118.89 
Guaranteed 3 Day Service -- $25.11 



No Payment until January 1, 2009 with your Newegg Preferred Account 
Grand Total: $1,144.00 
Mail-in rebates: $45.00
Total after rebates: $1,099.00
------------------------

Looks good but i need to drop the price about $50, any suggestions?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

If i drop the video card since its kinda crappy anyway, can i use an old 5200fx that i have? Its a PCI card but i have it. Im gonna get a good Gfx card later.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

the 5200 isn't much better than the onboard video in most new motherboards. Give it a shot, couldn't hurt.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

It will help because it will free up system ram


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

But i can use it until i get a new one?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Hello?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Will that work until i get a new one? the fx 5200 pci


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Building new comp*

uh, yeah



> the 5200 isn't much better than the onboard video in most new motherboards. Give it a shot, couldn't hurt.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

OLD thread lol comp built.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building new comp*

Like it?


----------

